# light, short jigging rod for bait fishing for tuna



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I have been enjoying using short, light jigging rod for bait fishing for tuna for years and I see some advantages of using it. 
Guys who fought big tuna with light jigging setup know how convenient and how easy it is to fight tuna with it 
I know the trend on long range boats out of San Diego is 7' long rail rods. But I also know there are many fishermen around world 
still prefer to fight using fighting belts. 
I fought giant in 700 lb - 900 lb with 7' Black Hole Cow Special rods on standup in PEI and I managed to land them , but it was much harder than using 6' or 
shorter rods.

Here is Scott' pictures of landing 251 lb cow using Black Hole Cape Cod Special 350g rod/Avet H-X Raptor reel combo. He even didn't use harness.





I caught 244 lb cow using boat's heavy kite rod on the Marla in last Dec and I lost similar size cow using Black Hole Cape Cod Special and JM PE10 reel 
thought I lost it on the surface next to the boat. Fighting with light, shorter 450g using a PE10 was much easier and convenient.

Danny Osuna of the Marlan mentioned that he prefers a little longer rod for fighting cow when tuna make death circle under the boat. 
I clearly see the advantage of 6' Black Hole Giant rod over 5' Black Hole Cape Cod Special rod when tuna made death circle under the boat.
However, whether you use 5' rod and 6' rod, Capt's skill to maneuver the boat and Angler's skill to fight big tuna are important.

160 lb yft on a jig using Black Hole Cape Cod Special 450g and JM PE10 reel.



When bait fishing for big tuna with light setup, the only issue I experienced was the line capacity of small reels. 
When you jig, you get hit with only 100 - 300 ft line out. but bait fishermen send bait far far away from the boat. When you get bite, you already lose 100 yards - 200 yards, sometimes 300 yards.

Here is a video of recent trip to PV on the Marla. We used 1 Black Hole Cape Cod Speicial 250g, 6 BH Cape Cod Special 450g and two BH Giant rods for 
the trip.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Part Ii


----------



## tass (Oct 17, 2007)

Just got my Cape cod 450 spiral in. I have it mated with my Ocea Jigger 5000p.
The weight and balance feel great. I can't wait to break it in.
Definately going to Panama with me.


----------

